# Luz Solar para casas comunes.



## curner (Jun 27, 2008)

He pensado en hacer algo parecido a esto poner paneles solares en la casa, y usarlos para comsumo de energia electrica para uso comun, pero para comensar no se que tipo de sendas usar, ya que varian en Voltaje y mA, y desconosco cuales sean las mas adecuadas, posiblemente no instale las celdas solares para toda la casa, a lo mejor sera para solo algunos articulos electronicos como refri, aire acondicionado, u otros, o solo para algunaa habitacion.

se que dependiendo del voltaje y potencia que desee, como final, es como debo de escojer las celdas solares.   

http://www.celdassolaresflexibles.c...lls/pages/Flex_Cells_Individual_01_SP3_37.php 

en esta pagina hay una buena variedad y mucha información, de ellas e información tecnica bastante completa.

tambien se que si se ponen en serie dan un voltaje y si se ponen en paralelo dan otro voltaje, pero los Amperes?

mi pregunta 1 es:
       como o con que calculos, debo de escojer el voltaje y el amperaje de las celdas que requerire para un voltaje y amperaje o potencia requerida

la pregunta 2:
       de que manera puedo almacenar energia electrica proveniente de las celdas solares durante el dia para uso nocturno.

preguta 3:
        como se que caracteristicas debe tener mi corriente electrica final (voltaje, ampere etc) segun los aparatos electronicos que dependeran de esta.



gracias


----------



## Gradmaster (Jun 27, 2008)

El banco de baterias, usualmente se usan baterias de carro, dependiendo de la corriente necesaria sera la cantidad de corriente disponible.

Una bateria de carro te proporciona 12V CC con un promedio en corriente de 100A/hora, si tu consumo maximo sera de 20A/h una bateria podra soportar unas 5 horas.

Necesitas comprar o fabricar un UPS o inversor para convertir la CC en CA de 120V de 15 a 20A.

Para cargar las baterias necesitaras una tension en directa de 14 a 15V y dependiendo de la cantidad de celdas que coloques en paralelo, sera la corriente para cargar las baterias.

No hay una regla en relacion a la cantidad de corriente que necesitas para cargar la bateria, pero entre mas corriente sea capas de entregarte los paneles solares la recarga sera mas rapida, para que sea aceptable la corriente devera pasar los 5A.

No es para desanimarte, pero por el momento no es conveniente que uses paneles solares por su alto costo, prueba con energia eolica, tal vez te convenga mas.

Exito.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

francamente, le eolica a la larga te va a salir mas cara, en lo unico que tienes que reparar bien en una instalacion de estas es en las baterias, mas vale pasarte que quedarte corto, y mas si es para uso domestico.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 30, 2008)

Veo que no sabes por donde empezar, te recomiendo buscar un límite, puede ser la superficie disponible para montar placas solares o el dinero del que dispongas para el proyecto. Luego:
Cada uno de tus consumos debes convertirlos a W, multipicando V × A si ya no esta dado en W.
Luego debes estimar cuando tiempo en horas estará encendido de las 24hs que tiene el día y multiplicar por el valor anterior W × h = Wh
Sumas todos los consumos en Wh y tienes tu requerimiento maximo de energía diaria.

El sol tira en promedio aproximadamente 350W/m², para medición en laboratorio se usan 1000W/m², la eficiencia de la placa solar varía según su construcción:
15% a 17% Monocristalino 
10% a 12% Policristalino 
 8% a 10% Amorfo

Con la sperficie en m² que dispones y la cantidad de horas de sol por día (12hs) obtenes:
tus m² × 350W/m² × 0.17 × 12hs = Wh generados por día

Los Wh generados por día debe ser mayor que los consumidos, si no estas en el horno.

Los paneles se montan inclinados en un ángulo igual a tu Latitud, orientados hacia el Sur, si estas en el hemisferio Norte.

Finalmente tenes pérdidas por conversión, la conversión a CA es la peor. Se estila que la tensión final sea 12vCC y que los aparatos se adapten a esta tensión, hay CFL de 12v, etc.


----------



## curner (Jul 9, 2008)

es posible, que un sistem,a de estos, sirva para mantener calentores electricos encendidos, para mantener la tenperatura de 2 habitaciones.

parece ironico que si el sol no calienta lo soficiente(entre -5 y +10 grados centigrados), en invierno pueda producir suficiente energia para uno o 2 calentores electricos calienten las 2 habitaciones(recamaras)


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

curner dijo:
			
		

> es posible, que un sistem,a de estos, sirva para mantener calentores electricos encendidos, para mantener la tenperatura de 2 habitaciones.
> 
> parece ironico que si el sol no calienta lo soficiente(entre -5 y +10 grados centigrados), en invierno pueda producir suficiente energia para uno o 2 calentores electricos calienten las 2 habitaciones(recamaras)



Si, siempre que tengas el suficiente numero de placas.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 10, 2008)

Hola, quería indicaros que en el calculo de extracción de energía solar es importante la proximidad al ecuador y la altura, pues no llega la misma energía en todas las ubicaciones, no es lo mismo a 2 metros sobre el mar que a 1000 metros y no es la misma en el cabo de Hornos que en la ciudad de México

Un saludo


PD. por ejemplo en España el promedio estimado es de 1CV o 750 wat. por metro cuadrado


( El Sol sale para todos...pero esta injusta mente repartido )


----------



## fernandob (Jul 10, 2008)

hace poco fui a donde un cliente que tenia unos domos de PVC en el techo, eran unas bolas de 1 m de diametro y adentro un vidrio a 45 grados, el asunto es que dentro de la casa habia un vidrio en el techo, un aplique de luz ?
rebuena luz daba.....

y no usaba lamparas, erra la luz que captaba de nuestro amigo el sol y la dirigia adentro de la choza   .

por lo que vi se pueden usar tubos largos por si la habitacion esta varios metros bajo el techo.
espejos : barato, sin mantenimiento .
captar y concentrar la luz requiere el uso de algunas neuronas, algo de optica y saber por donde anda el sol (arriba casi siempre   ).

con eso ya se ahorra un pedazo y sin unsar ni la E de electronica.

por otro lado he leido algo de poner tuberia que va por el techo por la cual pasa agua, y no solo el sol calienta es agua que mas abajo uno la puede usar sino que ademas en verano refresca el techo (agua fria >>> absorve calor del techo ).

en fin, no es el mismo requerimiento de gas para calentar el agua que necesitamos para bañarnos si esta esta  a 10 grados centrigrados que si esta a 27 (supongamos que nos gusta bañarnos con el agua a 37 grados por decir un numero).

supongo que si buscan en la web encontraran cosas muy ingeniosas e interresantes para aprovechar el sol en forma sorprendentemente natural , sin usar nada de nada.

lei por ahi que quieren usar energia electrica sacada del sol para calefaccion......justo !
lo que mas watts consume es la calefaccion.
lo que menos energia produce hoy dia es la solar.....
asi que vamos bien........

hagan caso:
busquen, veran lo maravillosa que es la imaginacion humana.

buretes, doble vidrio y demas hacen que no se escape mas calor de la casa que el que producen y todas estas cosas tienen una gran ventaja:
las ponen una vez y les queda para siempre .
no como las baterias que se palman luego de unos años , o esas placas electronicas que fallan y luego tiene que venir el tecnico que les arranca la cabeza    

saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 10, 2008)

curner dijo:
			
		

> es posible, que un sistem,a de estos, sirva para mantener calentores electricos encendidos, para mantener la tenperatura de 2 habitaciones.
> 
> parece ironico que si el sol no calienta lo soficiente(entre -5 y +10 grados centigrados), en invierno pueda producir suficiente energia para uno o 2 calentores electricos calienten las 2 habitaciones(recamaras)


Se puede usar la energía de sol directamente mediante un calentador por convección y durante la noche recien usar los calentadores eléctricos.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jul 13, 2008)

un experto en el uso de sistema solares, que se dedica a la instalacion de paneles solares nos dijo en un curso:  el uso de este sistema para usarlo  como sustituto de la energia que provee la comision federal de elctricidad (Caso de mexico) es mucho mas caro -por mucho-  solo este sistema se acostumbra a usarlo en las poblaciones donde no llega la red electrica publica.  (ranchos, repetidoras de radiocuminacion etc).
las baterias mas apropiadqas que se usan para almacenar la energia que captan de los paneles solares, se les conoce como de "ciclo profundo",  Esto siginifica, que aunque la bateria sufra una descarga muy por debajo de su voltaje nominal, no se dañara tanto como una de las que usamos en los automoviles,  cita:** Los acumuladores de ciclo profundo están especialmente diseñados para soportar un alto número de descargas profundas y ser recargados sin afectar su desempeño o capacidad.**.  obviamente son uyn poquito mas caras.  en el mejro de los casos, estas beterias tienen un promedio  de uso como de 3 años. 

suerte:
pd. en resumen  no te recomiendo usar el sistema solar, si en tu casa tienes energia disponible de la red electrica.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

armandolopezmx dijo:
			
		

> un experto en el uso de sistema solares, que se dedica a la instalacion de paneles solares nos dijo en un curso:  el uso de este sistema para usarlo  como sustituto de la energia que provee la comision federal de elctricidad (Caso de mexico) es mucho mas caro -por mucho-  solo este sistema se acostumbra a usarlo en las poblaciones donde no llega la red electrica publica.  (ranchos, repetidoras de radiocuminacion etc).
> las baterias mas apropiadqas que se usan para almacenar la energia que captan de los paneles solares, se les conoce como de "ciclo profundo",  Esto siginifica, que aunque la bateria sufra una descarga muy por debajo de su voltaje nominal, no se dañara tanto como una de las que usamos en los automoviles,  cita:** Los acumuladores de ciclo profundo están especialmente diseñados para soportar un alto número de descargas profundas y ser recargados sin afectar su desempeño o capacidad.**.  obviamente son uyn poquito mas caras.  en el mejro de los casos, estas beterias tienen un promedio  de uso como de 3 años.
> 
> suerte:
> pd. en resumen  no te recomiendo usar el sistema solar, si en tu casa tienes energia disponible de la red electrica.




365+3=1195

JODER, pero si la bateria de mi movil soporta medio millon de ciclos de carga/descarga ¿como van a soportar estas solo 1000 ciclos? seria 5000 veces mas sensato usar baterias de litio!


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jul 13, 2008)

hola hemp:

cuanto costara  comprar una bateria de litio de la misma capacidad que las otras.
ademas, existen baterias de ciclo profundo en litio?  si es asi, pasa esa información.

nota:  el celular de mi esposa, que es el que mas ha durado, duro aprox, 4 años la vida util de la bateria.  y eso que lo cargaba cada tercer o cuatro dias.  y las de ciclo profundo pues practicamene se cargan a diario.


saludos.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 14, 2008)

armandolopezmx dijo:
			
		

> hola hemp:
> 
> cuanto costara  comprar una bateria de litio de la misma capacidad que las otras.
> ademas, existen baterias de ciclo profundo en litio?  si es asi, pasa esa información.
> ...


Buenas, yo uso diaria mente una de plomo de auto, de las llamadas "sin mantenimiento" vale un poco mas, pero es la que mas dura, mi estación que consta de 6 transcestores funciona así, y esta conectada EN PARALELO con la fuente de 13,8 vol. 10 Amp. 
Le saco una vida media de 3 años..con carga y descarga diaria, se carga mientras apago los aparatos, la fuente esta siempre conectada.

De momento es lo mas barato que he encontrado,  vamos ha ver si la industria hace baterías de litio de 60 Amp.. "económicas"

Un saludo


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

armandolopezmx dijo:
			
		

> hola hemp:
> 
> cuanto costara  comprar una bateria de litio de la misma capacidad que las otras.
> ademas, existen baterias de ciclo profundo en litio?  si es asi, pasa esa información.
> ...



Ni idea de lo de la profundidad del ciclo, pero hoy por hoy el litio es lo mejor para almacenar, no pierde capacidad si no lo "estresas" cargandolo cuando ya esta cargado mas de un 95%, y su vida util son 500000 ciclos de carga descarga, independientemente del tiempo de uso; un telefono movil siempre estara mas martilizado que una estacion de este tipo.  
A parte, haber baterias de litio de estas capacidades seguro que la hay, otra cosa es lo que dize eb7ctx, lo que cuesten. Yo la verdad nunca he visto una instacion con baterias de plomo, siempre usaban nikel-metal liquido (¿NMHG?).

De todas formas  lo del ciclo profundo es lo que me raya, es decir, si adecuas una instalacion segun la potencia que generes, los ciclos de descarga siempre seran "profundos" excepto que las baterias dispongan de mas capacidad que las placas, en tal caso pasas a acumular energia durante varios dias para varios dias (lo ideal).


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 25, 2008)

curner dijo:
			
		

> es posible, que un sistem,a de estos, sirva para mantener calentores electricos encendidos, para mantener la tenperatura de 2 habitaciones.
> 
> parece ironico que si el sol no calienta lo soficiente(entre -5 y +10 grados centigrados), en invierno pueda producir suficiente energia para uno o 2 calentores electricos calienten las 2 habitaciones(recamaras)



Aprende a escribir    calentores ? tenperatura? soficiente?....

y en cuanto a esto: parece ironico que si el sol no calienta lo soficiente(entre -5 y +10 grados centigrados), en invierno pueda producir suficiente energia para uno o 2 calentores electricos calienten las 2 habitaciones(recamaras).... Los paneles no dependen de la temperatura


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 25, 2008)

Hola, en los aparatos modernos le ponen un sistema que cuando se produce una descarga de las mismas que roza el 60% cortan el suministro y te avisan que tienes que recargar.


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 25, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> curner dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bueno... no seamos tan duros y exigentes, con una pequeña indicación es suficiente, todo el mundo no ha tenido la oportunidad de aprender de todo ...

Y con un poco de voluntad y "buenos consejos" , se consigue mas.


Un cordial saludo


----------



## Leon Elec (Ago 25, 2008)

He estado investigando justamente esto, hace unos 6 meses atrás.

Me he llevado la desilución, de que es una alternativa muy cara, las baterías que por cierto, las de auto no sirven. La que mejor sirven, son la de enbarcaciones. Los paneles solares, son carísimos igual que la electrónica para, convertir la tensión de CC a CA, la electrónica para cargar las baterías a partir de las celdas solares. Hay que tener en cuenta que, las celdas solares, deben producir la electricidad suficiente para cargar las baterías en 6 a 8 horas (en invierno) y además, soportar el consumo de la casa. Por lo que se necesitará casi el doble de paneles solares que en realidad se necesitaría para avastecer solo la casa.

No te recomiendo, por ahora, esta alternativa, cuando tenés acceso a la red domiciliaria.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 26, 2008)

si me permiten corregire algunos comentarios:

1-- mencionan convertidores de cc a ca pero estos no son necesarios ni para calefaccion ni para iluminacion.

2-- las baterias de celulares son mas "señoritas" no se olviden que hay todo un celular con su tecnologia para:
mantener el consumo bajo, efectuar un control muy elaborado de la carga de la bateria y del corte por baja.

3 -- baterias de ciclo profundo "berretas" pero que cumplen hay en todos lados, las de las luces de emergencia autonomas por ejemplo o de alarmas.

yo puse muchas de luz de emergencia , tipo 70 A/h y les paso el dato:

A-- las berretas es tirar la plata
B -- en argentina las de marca tipo prestolite o varta originales son las que en promedio van, si bien no cumplen con la ecuacion: 70 A/h quiere decir que te daran 7 amper por 10 horas .
en verdad rinden un 30% menos o menos pero ni se comparan con las del punto A que son las de marca desconocida, oferta o supermercado.
C--- hace tiempo compre una PANASONIC cuando el cambio estaba 1 U$ = 1 $ y no habia mucha diferencia con una varta.......duro unos 5 años de verdad.
D -- cuando empece compre una EXIDE CALCIUM de ostilio bocci creo que es el que hace las ........sancar tubular recuerdo ese nombre...
40 A/h espectativa de vida 10 años........lo cumplio pero costaba 5 veces loq ue una comun 

en fin, hay en el mecado muchas, pero lo que uno ve en la calle es lo comun, lo masivo , lo berreta, ....pero hay una industria seria de baterias especificas , son caritas pero las hay, yo ya estoy fuera del tema, pero a quien le interesa busca en la web por su pais y encuentra, luego hay que ver si quiere gastar.

4 -- las baterias de plomo acido o otras de potencia (70 A/h en mas ) no he encontrado información que realmente explique como cuidarlas mejor, lei hace poco un articulo de un tal Van- zan que son unos que venden aqui en argentina y hasta ellos ponian en duda que es mejor : 
si dejar las baterias a flote si no se usan por largos periodos o hacer de vez en cuando ciclos de descarga ( y logico luego recarga) ...por un lado no se que a las placas que era mejor y por otro peor.........
en fin me quedo tan claro como que ellos mismos no tenian idea.
la electronica sabemos como es, para mi entender BUENISIMA, si te hacen una bateria de litio para celulares te ponen la datasheet, con curvas, explicaciones, pruebas por cientos de como cuidarla, hasta hay chips dedicados a supervisar y manejar todo lo referente a dichas baterias.......una joyita.

nada que ver con las baterias grandes......nada.

y para terminar.....respecto del sol, aunque parezca una tonteria :
por que no abris las ventanas ?

es una forma de decir que la energia del sol es brutal, la energia que llega a la tierra es inmensa , pero dispersa, cuantos watts necesitarias para calentar 100m cuadrados  como lo hace el sol al mediodia ?
y mil Km cuadrados ?
el tema de la calefaccion del hogar con energia solar  empieza por construir la casa para aprovechar el mismo  .

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2008)

Buscar *"berreta"* en: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posting.php

Hace como un montón de años, aproximadamente, instale un grupo electrógeno en una central telefónica bastante importante, dentro de esta había como respaldo de la alimentación de 50V de los teléfonos,  baterías, según el encargado algunas superaban los 50 años de vida, incluso algunas habían llegado a los 75 años, en apariencia eran de plomo-ácido ya que se les veía el liquido y las placas (Carcasa transparente de vidrio) y con capacidad de 6000A/H
Me quede asombrado por lo longevas, además de llamativas, cada celda parecía un bidón de 100 L.
Me imagino que estas no se compraron en un supermercado


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 28, 2008)

A partir del siguiente artículo: Panel solar SOLARTEC 7 W que vale 275 ARS y teniendo luz eléctrica en casa que vale 0,20 ARS el kWh. Calcular en cuantos años se amortiza el Panel Solar:
Producción diaria:
7W ×12hs = 84Wh
Ahorro diario:
0.084kWh × 0.20 ARS/kWh = 0.0168 ARS
Tiempo de amortización en días:
275 ARS ÷ 0.0168 ARS/día = 16369 días
En años:
16369 días ÷ 365.25 días/año = 44.82 años
Concusión:
Si tienes 220v o 110v en tu domicilio [escribir aquí alguna barbaridad que termine moderada], la vida útil de las celdas es de 20 años y capaz que mueres antes de amortizar la inversión.


----------



## karl (Ago 2, 2010)

un panel solar no se paga en forma comercial, es mejor contar con sistemas heliotermicos, lease agua caliente solar, que un arreglo fotovoltaico.
al calculo de Nilfred le falta agregar los gastos de las baterias (y sus cambios cada 5 años), reparaciones etc, lo cual empeora los 44 años pronosticados.
otra cosa que conviene mencionar es que todos estos sistemas deben estar sobredimensionados para aguantar el dia nublado ocasional, los tiempos muertos de reparacion y las noches, todo lo que añade al costo del equipo.
una idea de cuantos amperes necesitas está en tu recibo de luz, cuantos kilowatt horas necesitas, por 120% para dar el factor miedo y los consumos pico, entre tu voltaje de toma 110 o 220, entre el periodo de consumo, meses o bimestres, y si tienes la info, a que hora es el pico de consumo.


----------



## bocagonza (Ago 2, 2010)

por lo que han escrito, por mi consumo de mi casa estoy en el horno


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 3, 2010)

No hace falta ira tan lejos con el cálculo, si ya se demuestra que un panel que dura 20 años, se amortiza en 40 años: O el panel debe costar la mitad, o la electricidad debe subir al doble, para verlo recién como opción.
Al agua caliente habría que medirla frente al gas, que es mas caro para calentar agua. No se de donde sacar los datos para hacer el cálculo de rentabilidad.
En estos 2 años la luz aumentó a 0,35 ARS/kWh y el panel sale 500 ARS el de 20W
20W × 12h = 240 Wh
0.240 kWh × 0.35 ARS/kWh = 0.084 ARS
500 ARS ÷ 0.084 ARS/día = 5952 días
5952 días ÷ 365.25 días/año = 16.3 años 
 La luz va a seguir aumentando y el panel seguirá bajando. Ya casi es rentable.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 28, 2011)

Encontré algunos consumos con un factor 10x al sustituirlos por energía solar. Esto llevaría la cuenta a solo 1 año y medio para recuperar la inversión.

Resulta que muchos transformadores de baja potencia, consumen de la red de 220 VCA 22 W, mientras que por el extremo CC solo salen 2,5 W. Caso típico: Cargador de celular.

Con este descubrimiento, es absolutamente recomendable adquirir un panel solar chico y ponerse a cosechar energía. De hecho ya adquirí un panel de 20 W para mí uso particular y hogareño.

Estimo cosechar 14 kWh por bimestre y sustituir consumos por 120 kWh/bimestre; aunque espero no sea así o me veré obligado a adquirir un nuevo panel 
No me interesa sustituir consumos que ya son eficientes como iluminación instalada o todo el consumo.

Aparte del panel, no tengo nada más: Empecé con un LM317 a 13,7 V y baterías de gel de 7 Ah que fueron quedando de los cambios bienales de mi UPS, hay un par que andan bien.
Ahora ya voy pensando en el soporte con seguidor solar y límite de corriente para la carga de la batería ya a 14,4 V, compensación por temperatura aprovechando que hace frío, etc.

Los mantendré informados.


----------



## JotaEle (Jun 28, 2011)

Una pequeña pregunta Nilfred: ¿Tu panel es mono, policristalino o amorfo?


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 28, 2011)

Silicio Policristalino η=14% Solartec KS20T
¿A que viene la pregunta?


----------



## JotaEle (Jun 28, 2011)

Pues en principio porque los paneles monocristalinos dan mejor rendimiento que los policristalinos (aprox. un 5% más), y si bien hace unos años eran bastante más caros que estos últimos, ahora están casi equiparados en precio (una de dos: o es culpa de la crisis o la tecnología ya está amortizada). ¿Hace mucho que lo compraste?

Eso sí: si donde lo has instalado hace mucho calor durante gran parte del año, entonces te conviene mejor el policristalino porque aguanta temperaturas más altas.

Sólo preguntaba por eso.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 28, 2011)

Si, en principio mucho no me importa porque 20 W son 20 W de lo que sea. A mayor eficiencia disminuirá la superficie, pero seguirán siendo 20 W. Los precios bajan porque es tecnología obsoleta.

Lo acabo de comprar, Solartec es una empresa Argentina que los fabrica/importa, es lo que hay por aquí, ahora.

Efectivamente hace calor por aquí, prácticamente todo el año. Pero me resulta contradictorio con lo que tengo entendido:
El panel convierte 15% en energía y 85% en calor.
Si no exprimo la totalidad del 15%, lo que no uso se suma al calor en el panel.
El panel frío produce mas tensión que uno caliente, por lo tanto mas potencia.
Un panel de esos nuevos convierte 40% en energía y 60% en calor.
Osea que sería mas frío, siempre y cuando consuma la totalidad del 40%, de última cortocircuitando el panel.
Si el controlador falla, tenemos 100% calor, en una superficie menor 

No veo el problema, bueno "aguanta" tampoco es muy técnico ¿Podrías ser mas específico? Un no entendido al leer esto puede pensar que el monocristalino se rompe a altas temperaturas  ¿Es así?  Bueno, desconozco la relación temperatura-aguante. Aunque me satisface que lo menciones por haber comprado este panel y no el otro.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Jul 1, 2011)

Me sumo a este interesante hilo con una pregunta, es cierto que los paneles duran mas cortocircuiteandos una vez que el regulador corta?
He visto varios reguladores que lo hacen.

Por otro lado, les cuento que soy un apasionado a la energia alternativa, tengo 280w en paneles solares y un molinillo(desconozco la potencia).
Tengo dos inversores con conexion a red, de 300w cada uno, con lo que me olvido de las baterias, inversores, convertidores,etc.
Todavia no lo tengo armado, estoy terminando mi casa, cuando lo tenga explicare bien todo y pondre fotos.
No se si sera rentable, pero como lo hago por hobby no me importa. Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 1, 2011)

Haciendo analogía con un transistor bipolar, en corte y saturación anda perfecto, entre ellos esta la zona lineal donde funciona perfecto, pero calienta. Lo mismo el panel, abierto o en corto calienta menos que en un estado intermedio.
A mayor temperatura, menor potencia, de ahí la ventaja de mantenerlo frío. Como abierto no puede ser, porque el controlador algo tiene que consumir, no queda otra.
No es posible analizar si en 20 años va durar 1 año mas o menos por cortocircuitarlo, no es un tema de duración o "aguante" como dijo JotaEle, si no de máximo aprovechamiento.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hace unos meses participé en el ante-proyecto de construcción de un hotel termal en la provincia de Santiago del Estero, Termas de Tio Hondo. De clima sub-tropical, es muy común que en esa zona no llueva por períodos de 8 meses, es árida y muy seca, la excursión térmica puede superar los 19 grados entre el día y la noche, es un clima de extremos. Como en verano la temperatura puede llegar a los 50 grados el desafío es refrigerar y no calefaccionar precisamente, un problema de la zona es conseguir agua fría, muchos hoteles tienen "enfriadores" (simples depósitos de agua que esperan que pierda temperatura para conectarlos a la cañería normal).
El equipo en el cual participé tenía a cargo las telecomunicaciones, redes y energía.
Cuando terminamos de hacer todo el estudio de factibilidad técnica comenzamos con el de factibilidad comercial.
Conclusiones principales:
La energía solar en Argentina *HOY no es viable, comercialmente*, por los bajísimos precios de la energía disponible hidrogenerada y termogenerada de ciclo combinado.
El recupero de inversión, *desestimando mantenimientos*, es de mas de 20 años.
Las mayores ventajas de aplicar esta tecnología con *mas* eficiencia se obtienen en casos de grandes consumos, siendo despreciable cualquier ventaja en el simple uso hogareño.
Si en vez de refrigerar se necesita para calefaccionar, la relación mejora substancialmente.
La aplicación de la energía solar debe ser parte de un todo mas complejo, como ejemplo: disminuir un metro cuadrado en la superficie de un ventanal suponía un ahorro de 5 watts (segun los ingenieros de diseño), la colocación de puertas de entrada dobles unos 15 watts, es muy complejo el tema ya que disminuir el espesor del vidio y cambiando los metales por madera modifcaba significativamente los costos y el modelo térmico.
Uno de los ingenieros del anteproyecto fué un poco más y calculó que los costos de fabricación de la energía solar comparados con sus beneficios daba un saldo negativo, o sea... la energía que se usó para fundir los vidrios los metales y obtener cada elemento constitutivo de esa tecnología es deficitaria, o sea.... producir paneles solares contamina.

Bien, todo lo dicho anteriormente no es válido para regiones en las que se llega con tendido electrico convencional.

-


----------

